# Accuair E-Level problems



## redjetta16v (Nov 19, 2002)

Hi All,


My problem is : 


Calibration start, front up half way....delay ......front up again full height and at this point the 2 red arrow (rear down) start to flash like something going wrong in the back .......

here the results of my sensor voltage test

The other problem is when i empty the tank ....rear air out but front still in the up. ??? WTH going on.











Everything working fine until I change the rear beam for a syncro one. but sensor work well and they need at least a change of 1V to be ok ......mine have 4.5 - 0.5 ...All valves work fine in the VU2 manifold. every corner up and down normally when manually activated.


----------



## redjetta16v (Nov 19, 2002)

Accuair answer me to try to stay between 1.0 and 4.0 V on each sensor. 

They tell me I can be out of range (too much travel) 

I will shorter the range on all sensor and do another test.


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

let us know. Pictures of the sensors help as well.:thumbup:


----------

